

Docker Madness - Signez
https://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Flinuxfr.org%2Fnews%2Fla-folie-docker&edit-text=&act=url

======
Signez
> LinuxFR: Why Go?

> Jérôme Petazzoni [co-founder of Docker Inc.]: On the non-technical terms, Go
> is a little Switzerland of modern languages. If we chose Python, Ruby
> community would growled. If we chose Ruby, Python community would growl (and
> we probably would have gone for fools, because at the beginning of the
> project, the majority of the team was more comfortable in Python in Ruby).
> If you chose Java, everyone would have bitched!

 _" Go is a little Switzerland of modern languages"_ is my new favorite
expression.

